# Looking for 2 original '04 17" wheels...



## Slacker (Apr 29, 2009)

I am in need of two original '04 17" wheels in great condition. Would consider full set for the right price. Just want to get my car back to her old self. If anyone can help please let me know...Thanks! ~Sarah~


----------



## barrellomonkees (May 11, 2009)

hey i have a full set, i am just wondering why you are looking for them? are you trying to get the car back to stock to trade it in or something? i am looking for new rims, and would be interested if you have somethign to maybe trade, i guess just let me know, you could make an offer if you are just looking to outright buy them.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Slacker said:


> I am in need of two original '04 17" wheels in great condition. Would consider full set for the right price. Just want to get my car back to her old self. If anyone can help please let me know...Thanks! ~Sarah~




CHECK EBAY


----------

